# Dent in quadricep.



## Halfcab24 (15 Feb 2016)

Hello all,

I'm a keen cyclist and have been for many years. I've notice a dent in my quad I wondered if any one had anything similar and could provide an insight?


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Feb 2016)

Necrotising fasciitis?


----------



## Halfcab24 (15 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Necrotising fasciitis?



I've had it a few years so hopefully not


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Feb 2016)

Halfcab24 said:


> I've had it a few years so hopefully not



It's probably just a lack of fat in the gap between the muscles.

Try scarysymptoms.com


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2016)

What have you crashed into. Dent Wizards are good.






It's normal sunshine. Just the way each and everyone is made.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2016)

You need a bit more muscle above that knee though !


----------



## Halfcab24 (15 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I've never really been worried about it just thought as a first post it would be interesting to see if anyone else had seen similar. 

Working on the above knee muscle


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2016)

No don't worry about muscle shape when you start losing the fat.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Feb 2016)

Halfcab24 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I've never really been worried about it just thought as a first post it would be interesting to see if anyone else had seen similar.
> 
> Working on the above knee muscle



It's a great intro  Though I'm more concerned about the lack of hair on your thigh.

I might start posting all those questions about my body I've always wanted answered.

...On second thoughts.


----------



## Halfcab24 (15 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> It's a great intro  Though I'm more concerned about the lack of hair on your thigh.
> 
> I might start posting all those questions about my body I've always wanted answered.
> 
> ...On second thoughts.



I am virtually hairless on my upper legs. Both legs not, just the one.


----------

